# Top 5 holdings in your portfolio



## rassmy (May 7, 2010)

As this forum is open for many investors (beginners and experienced), I am wondering what are the top 5 stocks you hold in your portfolio, and the percentage. here are my top 10:

BCE 12%
TD Bank 6.89%
RioCan (REI.UN) 6.33%
Royal Duch Shell (RDS.B) 6.11%
Bank of Montreal (BMO) 4.97%
Scotia Bank (BNS) 4.59% 
Cresent Point Enrgy (CPG) 4.5% 
Interpipeline (IPL.UN) 4.38% 
Unilever (UN) 3.91% 
Enbridge Income Fund (ENF) 3.64% 

I am mainly a dividend investor, the top 10 above represent 57% of my total portfolio and I am holding 25 securities.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If they have to be individual stocks, mine are:
Apple 13% 
CIBC 9%
InnVest 8%
Dundee REIT 6%
BMO 5%

The percentages are % of my brokerage accounts (of which 34% is taken up by TLT - US long term treasuries ETF). I also have my company's stock in a segregated account and mutual funds in another account.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

TMX Group (X-T) 5.1%
Home Capital Group (HCG-T) 4.9%
Alimentation Couche-Tard (ATD.B-T) 4.7%
Barrick Gold (ABX-T) 3.9%
CIBC (CM-T)/Coca-Cola (KO-N) 3.8%


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fortis -FTS -23% BEEN Buying 25 years 
Enbridge -ENB 10%
TD - 8%
BNS -6%
CM - 5%


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Ignoring ETFs and index funds brings me to #12
3.5%, REI.UN
My first individual stock holding in quite a while, but it's served me quite well so far, up 3.2% since I bought it april 12, should be another dividend coming in monday


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

Mostly ETFs and index mutual funds, but I do have some stocks
REI.UN 8.2%
T.A 4.5%
CHL.A 3.4%
CNR 3.3%
SCL.A 2.8%


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

```
Top 5						Percent of equity portion		
IBM total						17.70%		1
APPLE INC 						11.87%		2		
CISCO SYSTEMS INC 					3.91%		3
LULULEMON ATHLETICA INC 				3.06%		4
EXXON MOBIL CORP 					2.24%		5
```
5 of 27 individual stocks. I also hold funds and ETFs.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Top 5, other than passive ETFs:

BMO (due to recent acquisitions - medium term holding)
CWT.UN (steady top 5, long-term holding)
REI.UN (steady top 5, long-term holding)
TD (steady top 5, long-term holding)
TA (medium term holding)

All under 5% of total portfolio.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

TSE:TD - 21%
TSE:CNR - 18%
NYSEO - 16%
NYSE:TNH - 12%
TSE:ENB - 11%
TSE:COS - 10%
TSEBN - 6%
TSE:ACQ - 3%
TSE:LEG - 2%
Cash - 1%

This should change dramatically next week as my margin account and HELOC proceeds will add 50% to my portfolio.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

bce
bmo
mbt
pot
win


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

CCJ(cameco) = 65%
Aapl(apple) = 20%
Siri(SiriusXM) = 5%
Cos(Canadian Oil Sands) 10%

Only 4 stocks so far, but i have CHL(China Mobile) on my watchlist.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

SAT Asian Television Network
BDI Black Diamond Group
SAP Saputo
CMG Computer Modelling Group
WTE Westshore Terminals

Also AD, MTY, KBL, III, BDT among larger holdings

I focus on small underappreciated, under followed growth stocks


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

riseofamillionaire said:


> BDI Black Diamond Group
> SAP Saputo
> 
> I focus on small underappreciated, under followed growth stocks


And you really like cheese.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

This is a bit painful to report....but

Goldcorp CNQ HBM SLF MLF

Holding pattern with some dividends to ease the pain... Long term for now


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Telus - 10.8%
2. Inter Pipeline - 10.2%
3. CN Rail - 10.2%
4. RioCan REIT - 10.2%

My fifth equal weight stock holding (TD) is temporarily absent, waiting for a better price. 
I guess you could call Argonaut Gold my fifth holding for now, at 4.2%.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Sock portion: 
BAC 40%
TSLA 25% 

The rest are negligible.

*edit: forgot Visa 10% when I bought it it was negligible. After 300% increase it is now a big portion.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Very interesting thread.

i dont know my percentages but my biggest holdings are:
Transcanada pipeline
Encana
CP Rail
TD Bank
Royal Dutch Shell


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

chemtrade logistics 9.43%
cameco 8.42%
interpipeline 6.06%
innvest REIT 5.99%
royal bank 5.16%

I have 16 positions in my portfolio currently. I would like to hold about 20 positions (30 max) but no less than 15.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

CLK (ClubLink) 31% Holding since 2001
BNS 30% Holding since 2001
GVC (Glacier Media) 21% Holding since 2001
CM 5% Holding since 2001
TD 4% Holding since 2001

I thought the addition of how long we have held our top 5 might be of interest.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Spudd said:


> And you really like cheese.


Black Diamond is in modular structures and workforce accomodation for oil and gas. 

I like cereal and pizza more, never going away. Milk and cheese is the fuel. re: Saputo


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I just assumed it was also cheese. Ruined my joke, hehe. Guess I should do research next time before being flippant.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Spudd said:


> Oh, I just assumed it was also cheese. Ruined my joke, hehe. Guess I should do research next time before being flippant.


Well, Black Diamond is indeed a cheese company.
Not owned by Saputo, but by Parmalat.
It is typical mass produced cheese though, most likely irradiated, frozen and imported "milk solids" from the far east.
I didn't like it.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Most people refer to the fact that they hold some ETFs, do those not comprise your biggest 5 holdings? No passive indexers in practice on this forum?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Cad 11.7%

sbux 6.1%
gwo 4.6%
su 4.3%
ko 4.0%
hr.un 3.8%


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought indexers were excluded. My top 5 holdings are: VTI, VEA, Leith Wheeler Canadian Equity Fund, XIU & VWO.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting from the point of view that although I am aware of my core holdings by name (and my smaller side plays) my entry point, and % gain/loss, I had not looked at the percentage of market value each represented - I am big CDN banks at 45% and REITs at 32%, but mostly because I pushed a lot of $ in, in 2009 . . . much better balance based on book value . . . looks like I should be taking some profit off the table (but how to replace that 7-8% bank yields?). 

Individually - holdings in my employer - 24% (not surprising, and difficult to change); BNS - 19%; BMO - 18%; RY - 7%; Bond Fund (MBB) - 4% (cash - 4%).


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I thought indexers were excluded.


I reread the original post and it seems they are. My bad.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

martinv said:


> CLK (ClubLink) 31% Holding since 2001
> BNS 30% Holding since 2001
> *GVC (Glacier Media) 21% Holding since 2001*
> CM 5% Holding since 2001
> ...


ah.. another GVC fan
but at 21%- your a fan-atic.

i have just been holding GVC this year but really like their books. 
I was wondering how you are playing GVC? buying and selling on highs and lows or just accumulating on dips?


----------



## Navigate Sensibly (Oct 24, 2011)

*Let's see*

I thought I would participate as well, although I am new here, but been browsing around for a while.

Suncor
CNQ
SLF
Teck
BMO
SNC
Husky

Too concentrated toward oil and gas. And CNQ is quite painful so far. :upset:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

REI.UN 6.5%
CPG 6.2%
JNJ 5.9%
ABT 5.6%
QCOM 4.9%

BNS not far behind and about to bump SU back up any day


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Deo 
zwb 
vhc 
adm 
ngg


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pm
rci.b
bce
xiu
ry


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Bce
che.un
xre
fun
aapl


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> i have just been holding GVC this year but really like their books.
> I was wondering how you are playing GVC? buying and selling on highs and lows or just accumulating on dips?


Not playing, just accumulated over the first 3 years (2001-2004).
Started to pay a dividend for which I am grateful!
I guess I am one of the last invest and hold forever guys. Although, I did sell a stock last year.
m


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Aapl
bce
ry
spy
gld


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

By far the best thread on CMF because.... this shows where one actually has money invested/at risk as opposed to opinions etc. (of course one could make up an imaginary list of 5 stocks but I can't imagine any reason to do so.)


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

BRK.A
TA (common)
TA (prefs)
BAM (prefs)
FTS


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Top 5 canadian holdings-Td,fts,rei.un,enb,t/bce and cnr are weighted the same for 5th roughly.
Top 5 us holdings-aapl,cat,pm,jnj and abt/sbux/wynn/xom are roughly all the same in percentage for 5th holding.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

ipl.un
bep.un
enb
bce
npi
trp


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Aside from my index funds, my top holdings are:

1. CNR
2. NA
3. CCO
4. BCE
5. BBD


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

BPF.UN
AD
AM
CHW
ACQ

These compromise 25% of my total taxable account, and all have raised their dividends one or more times in the last 12 months.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ry
bns
bce 
cnr
cos/bmo
ENB


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't find this thread terribly relevant to investors-at-large if one cannot include index funds and ETFs. At the very least, it misleads those wishing to learn about investing, and especially in this sub-forum, i.e. "investing". My non-Canadian holdings are almost all ETFs and they are individually the largest percentages of my portfolio, namely VTI, VTV, VGK and XWD. Then I'd have to dig way down to my largest individual stock RCI.B, followed by TRP, ENB, BNS, RY and REI.UN


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

+1, our largest postions are really index mutual funds and etf. But this one said "stock"


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Well, you can start a new thread asking for top five holdings of whatever. Gold, cash, ETFs, coins, sports cards, everything! I'll post in it =)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Perhaps this should be put in the individual stocks thread... and left as is. I agree that those that don't see any relevance should either start a new thread or disclose their etf allocation then list their top 5 individual positions.


----------



## victag (Jul 12, 2012)

*my picks*

T.to
ibm
ssw
thi.to
zolt
arr
agf.b.to


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

BMO
KO
CM
ENB
JNJ

They represent about 15% of my portfolio.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

AAPL - 66.2%
RY.TO - 5.1%
BNS.TO - 4.4%
GWO.TO - 4.0%
FTS.TO - 2.6%

Most of my AAPL was bought in the mid-$300s. Looking to shovel new funds into dividend growth plays, but only at the right value.


----------



## Vitalogy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

GOB said:


> AAPL - 66.2%
> RY.TO - 5.1%
> BNS.TO - 4.4%
> GWO.TO - 4.0%
> ...


Very similar to mine...I went 100% all in on AAPL last April for around $330, and have been using the margin acquired by the huge gains I've had to get into 10 Canadian DVD Companies like BNS, T, SU and CNR. AAPL still makes up probably 75% of my portfolio though.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Vitalogy80 said:


> Very similar to mine...I went 100% all in on AAPL last April for around $330, and have been using the margin acquired by the huge gains I've had to get into 10 Canadian DVD Companies like BNS, T, SU and CNR. AAPL still makes up probably 75% of my portfolio though.


Ouch - that is scary guys. I REALLY hope you have stop loss orders in place or you have some out of the money puts to protect yourself. I'm long AAPL myself quite heavily, but not to that % of my portfolio.


----------



## Vitalogy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

The stock still seems severely undervalued to me, and as someone from IT who manages the Smartphones for a major company, I figure I'll be the one of the first to know when Apple has lost it's lead in the Smartphone arena. Everyone wants an iPhone and the Tablet market is an iPad market, and that's not going to change in the near future. When I see the tide turning and normal people wanting a different device, then I'll know it's time to sell. As an IT person, I'd be the first one to buy a Samsung Galaxy S3, it's an amazing phone and allows for so much customization, but I still feel that the iPhone is better than Android for the majority of users.

Also, I now have a huge Capital Gain if I sell all my AAPL shares, and with the upcoming dividend I'll probably just keep them and use any additional money in the future to increase my Canadian stocks. Yes, I realize Capital Gains are great things in a way, cause it means you've made a lot of money, but I guess my main reason for not selling is I don't see the story with Apple changing and still feel it's the best investment out there.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

There was a reason why I didn't buy apple. It was because I was working in the industry. 

A strange rule I follow is to never invest in the industry I am hired in, because it clouds my judgement. This rule is developed after several failed investment following the same reasoning you had vital. But this could be an experience bias since I had to invest through y2k.

A good recent example would be FB. Everyone uses it, doesn't mean jack to its share price for us poor retail investors. The insiders made out like crazy though. Just a caution, but high five on picking the right thing.


----------



## Vitalogy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Causalien said:


> There was a reason why I didn't buy apple. It was because I was working in the industry.
> 
> A strange rule I follow is to never invest in the industry I am hired in, because it clouds my judgement. This rule is developed after several failed investment following the same reasoning you had vital. But this could be an experience bias since I had to invest through y2k.
> 
> A good recent example would be FB. Everyone uses it, doesn't mean jack to its share price for us poor retail investors. The insiders made out like crazy though. Just a caution, but high five on picking the right thing.


Thanks for the tips Causalien and I agree with you that you can let it cloud your judgement, as I was a big Blackberry fan back in the day and lost a little money on that stock, thinking they'd be able to bounce back. I am watching Apple very closely and any sign of a stumble and I'll be reducing my exposure. The nice thing is that it isn't priced for perfection with a PE of 200 or whatever Amazon has. It's PE is around 15 and they have around 130B in cash. So if they do stumble or post bad results, I can't see the stock dropping 20% overnight...maybe a 5% drop, which would hurt.

I agree that you shouldn't invest in the company you're working for, because if I worked for RIM and had all my stock in RIM, I'd be very nervous right now. But I think investing in the industry you work in can be valuable, considering you should be able to spot trends in the industry a little easier than if you didn't work in it. The key with every investment though is to not get attached or make emotional decisions.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Vitalogy80 said:


> The stock still seems severely undervalued to me, and as someone from IT who manages the Smartphones for a major company, I figure I'll be the one of the first to know when Apple has lost it's lead in the Smartphone arena. .


Please keep us also informed on this forum ...because I'll last to know it 
I sold my AAPL shares too earlier and now hold pretty small position just 1.5% of portfolio...


_There was a reason why I didn't buy apple. It was because I was working in the industry._ This is why I never gonna buy C or AGF


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

gibor said:


> Please keep us also informed on this forum ...because I'll last to know it
> I sold my AAPL shares too earlier and now hold pretty small position just 1.5% of portfolio...
> 
> 
> _There was a reason why I didn't buy apple. It was because I was working in the industry._ This is why I never gonna buy C or AGF


It's not all gloom and doom, because of the self restrain, I am now invested in other industries which rose just as much as AAPL. And now that I am no longer in the industry, I can invest in tech with a purely objective mind as well as inside knowledge. I am still waiting if this is true though. If TSLA doubles from here then I'll get my revenge.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Believe it or not my AAPL position is the one I'm most comfortable with. It is making money hand over fist, growing in the high double digits and most importantly, it's valued absurdly as a no-growth stock with a P/E less than the market average. I don't have a stop because I am as certain as one can be about the long term prospects of the company, and getting stopped out while the stock drops while the fundamentals remain strong is silly to me. If I see the fundamentals changing (if it happens it will be very evident) I will exit my position. Until then there's no reason to fear. I don't trade on margin so I'm not concerned about temporary drops in price. I know the old adage about tech companies dying the moment someone comes up with the next new thing, but times are different now. Companies like Apple and Google aren't going anywhere - their technologies and products are so integrated into everything that it is almost impossible for a small startup to even begin to compete. Heck, look at MSFT - done nothing for a decade but still making billions and consistently growing their dividend. That's about the worst that can happen to Apple in my opinion, and if that does happen I'm alright raking in a fat growing dividend after a massive capital gain. 

I am actually more scared of being too diversified in this environment. To me it's a way to guarantee mediocrity, and in a market that may be stagnant or bearish for the foreseeable future, that's a scary prospect indeed. I'd rather go in heavy with companies I'm supremely confident in. It's no coincidence that the company I have researched the most and have the most conviction in is the one that has produced huge gains in my portfolio. I wish I had the time to conduct the same amount of research on many other companies, but I don't. It is a big effort, and I'm happy taking a slight risk to make that effort pay off handsomely.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Two flags from your speech. "This time is different" and I find it interesting in your statement that Aapl and google are both too integrated. Taking an outside the box view it means that only these two can kill off the other.

Agree with the rest. MSFT came back up marvelously after a huge drop. I just recently looked through yahoo's book with a plan to invest. due to Marissa Mayer. I am very impressed by their profit even with below average management.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, there is no denying that things are different and it is increasingly more difficult for challengers to provide attractive alternatives at competitive prices. Apple has the advantage from top to bottom, from control of the supply chain to developer support to branding and vertical integration to $120 billion in the bank. To take that on is a monumental task. I did say I will exit if the fundamentals change. I'm not being close minded about it but the truth Apple is very likely to be a powerhouse for many years and decades to come. 

This thread is getting hijacked so we can take it over to the AAPL thread if you'd like to discuss further.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

No need. I am just pointing out some of the beliefs that can lead ppl into overconfidence. I commented because you 2 have huge concentration in Aapl. Every thing I mentioned can be said about any stock.

My only doubt about Aapl is google glass. And that won't appear until 2014.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

let's keep this going, mine
ry,ipl,bce,rei,bns


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine have changed since last time we did this. Sold Apple & InnVest, bought ALA and TS.B.

CM
BNS
ALA
TS.B
D.UN


----------



## longinvest (Sep 12, 2012)

vce,vfv,vef,vee (only 4 holdings)


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's an update:

RY
BNS
BCE
CNR
BMO
COS
ENB
HSE 
CM
AGF.B
MCD
SU
RCI.B
TRP


----------



## rassmy (May 7, 2010)

Mine have changed too (Top 7 by order)

BCE, TD, RDS.B, NVS, IPL, BNS, CPG


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I reread this thread....hope those heavy into AAPL took profits etc. A friend in his early 70's is 100% AAPL...I cant really talk to him anymore.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

My top 5 are:

Telus - 10.9%
SNC - 8.7%
BMO - 7.4%
GWO - 7.4%
EMP - 7.1%


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Obviously Apple could go anywhere from here, and one point in time doesn't mean much, but notice the euphoria in July and how quickly things can change? Even if temporary. 

I only have significant US holdings at the moment. I've been having trouble finding as much information on Canadian stocks as I can on US stocks so I've been concentrating on where I feel most comfortable. The changes is currencies could burn me, but we will see. Well Fargo is my largest position by almost double. Visa just dropped out of the list because it really ran away on me so I took my original investment off the table.

WFC
SUP
BK
NOV
COH


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

jcgd said:


> WFC
> SUP
> BK
> NOV
> COH


Overweight in US Banks? Funny as of last week I was too with the same two US Banks - WFC and BK. I sold BK for a small profit(before it tanked) because I didn't want to be over weight in that sector. I have a mixture of Cdn and US assets and a sizeable cash position at the moment. My US assets have done alot better to date then my CDN ones. 

Anyway my 5 biggest holdings including cash:
Cash-----19.2%
WFC ----19%
BCE.TO--14.6%
POT.TO--10.9%
TRQ-----10.4%


----------



## ranbam (Jan 12, 2013)

My top 5 are:
CDZ
CNR
BPF.UN
NA
BNS


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> REI.UN 6.5%
> CPG 6.2%
> JNJ 5.9%
> ABT 5.6%
> QCOM 4.9%


BCE 5.9%
POT 5.7%
CPG 5.3%
JNJ 5.1%
HR.UN 4.8%
(QCOM runner up 4.5%)


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, very overweight US banks. I don't really try to diversify though, if it means I'm picking stocks just to diversify. I'm up around 17% on BK and plan on holding it for years. It's been getting hammered for a long time and I think it has lots of upside. WFC is a huge position for me. It's the only "forever" stock in my portfolio and I wanted to get a decent sized position while I think it's undervalued and my portfolio is rather small so appears concentrated. I've been averaging up on it since about $27 whenever it dips a decent amount. 

I'm rather new to investing all around though, so I could be making huge mistakes and I'm learning huge amounts daily. Only time will tell.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

KO
JNJ
BMO
CM
PG

Great thread


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Back on 11 July: (see my post on page 5)



> BPF.UN
> AD
> AM
> CHW
> ACQ


Now, the same 5 are still my top holdings.

BPF.UN (gain of 16%)
AD (gain of 18%)
AM (gain of 82%)
CHW (gain of 29%)
ACQ (gain of 37%)

Not bad returns for 6 months. Good for the XIRR.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

RCI.B
PM
BCE
XIU
ABT + ABBV 
no stock more than 5%


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

top 5 in descending order
looks top-heavy in banks but total energy sector including small & mid cap outweighs finance

TD
CPG
RY
CHF (currency)
BMO


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Bce
fun
su
xre
bpf.un


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fortis -FTS -13% 
Enbridge -ENB 10%
TD - 5%
BNS -6%
CM - 4% 
Sold off a chunk of FTS but still my biggest individual stock holding.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> top 5 in descending order
> looks top-heavy in banks but total energy sector including small & mid cap outweighs finance


I have the opposite, the biggest sector is a Canadian banks with about 15% allocation (plus my wife ESP shares of one of the banks), total is about 20%
2nd biggest sector: telcos 12%, Than energy and REIT 9%


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I use Index ETFS for my Canadian stocks, but buy individual stocks for my US exposure. I'm buying quite a few US listed stocks, so my % of each is quite small compared to my overall portfolio. My largest 5 by percentages:


*Name**Ticker**Percentage*AgriumAGU1.57%Forest LabsFRX1.46%SeagateSTX1.45%Telenav IncTNAV1.45%ArganAGX1.40%


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

But Agrium is Canadian... another good 'o Western company.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting to see whether people's top 5 have been changing. Here's an update for the beginning of 2013. Changes due to underlying price movements AND new acquisitions.

Cash 13.1%

SBUX 5.5%
GWO 4.9%
PG 4.5%
SU 4.4%
AAPL 3.8%


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Sampson said:


> But Agrium is Canadian... another good 'o Western company.


I know, but it is also US traded


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up almost $15000 since Jan1 this yesr.

Top 6 
Keyera Corp
CP rail
Atlagas 
Tim Hortons
Loblaw's
BMO


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Well that's a terrible return. If you have a million dollars!


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

1sImage said:


> Up almost $15000 since Jan1 this yesr.


Very nice!
That's almost what I made all year last year through work (semi-retired)
I'm up $5765.23 as of closing yesterday in this first 3 weeks

Top 6 holdings for me are now:
TDB900 15.8%
VCE 10.7%
VTI 10.3%
cash - HISA 10.4%
VUS 9.8%
VNQ 6.6%

I suspect my portfolio will include a couple more individual stocks by next year but not likely any one will be more than about 3% of total holdings.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

jcgd said:


> Well that's a terrible return. If you have a million dollars!


Is someone considered a millionaire even if its only 1 million?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going to show the top 5 holdings in my registered accounts, because these are long-term holdings. I also have a margin account, but it is full of options and the composition is constantly changing, so it doesn't provide much insight into which stocks I am most bullish on.

TSE:CNR 19%
TSE:TD 17%
NYSEO 15%
NYSE:TNH 9%
TSE:ACQ 9%


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> Very nice!
> Up almost $15000 since Jan1 this yesr.
> 
> I'm up $5765.23 as of closing yesterday in this first 3 weeks
> ...


It's funny how you calculate returns, if you portfolio is 20K, than 6K or 15K is awesome, and if your portfolio 900K -> it's just ok 
As a long term investor, I don't really pay too much attention on short-term portfolio changes, it can be 10% in one month and 15% in next 2 months.... more important that I DRIP additional shares and my dividend income is going up every quarter.
btw, did you lock those gains?!


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

1sImage said:


> Is someone considered a millionaire even if its only 1 million?


I think so. Are you a millionaire?:encouragement::biggrin:

How much capital did you make the $15k off?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I only calculated it because 1sImage's post made me curious
..and yes if you have 1 mil+, you're a millionaire


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

jcgd said:


> I think so. Are you a millionaire?:encouragement::biggrin:
> 
> How much capital did you make the $15k off?


Well 1 million in total assets -314000 new mortage... $700000.
326000 is in the portfolio.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

then you've made very decent returns in the first 3 weeks
my portf. value including the cash (fixed income portion) is 210K atm
It's nice to see the markets in the green every day, lets hope it lasts


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

gibor said:


> It's funny how you calculate returns, if you portfolio is 20K, than 6K or 15K is awesome, and if your portfolio 900K -> it's just ok
> As a long term investor, I don't really pay too much attention on short-term portfolio changes, it can be 10% in one month and 15% in next 2 months.... more important that I DRIP additional shares and my dividend income is going up every quarter.
> btw, did you lock those gains?!


Well this isnt a retirement portfolio, thats separate. And yes rarely looked at compared to this one. 
I look at it as a personal gain now, perhaps a long term goal mabe...but definitely separate.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

It's nice to see the markets in the green every day, lets hope it lasts[/QUOTE]

The markets never go up in a straight line. There are always corrections along the way. Some try to time them but usually without much luck over the long run.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

gibor said:


> did you lock those gains?!


Locked in $500 yesterday, sold some CIB519 because emerging markets allocation was getting a tad high


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

let's revive this thread...

ala
bce
bns
ppl
ipl


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

m3s said:


> BCE 5.9%
> POT 5.7%
> CPG 5.3%
> JNJ 5.1%
> ...


BCE 5.51%
CPG 4.79%
ARMH 4.46%
QCOM 4.44%
BMO 4.37%

I like to see them under 5% so I trimmed JNJ which had been running away in 1st.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Brk.a
ppl
rci.b
slf
abx


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Vale
TCK
AAPL
ABX
S.TO


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

1) Consumer Staples XLP
2) CNR
3) TD Bank
4) Nasdaq QQQ
5) Suncor


----------



## Greyhound86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ignoring the large cash (33%) positon:

IPL 6.2%
VET 3.8%
T 3.7
CPG 3.6
BNS 3.3

Large cash position is just new cash coming into the account, not from investments we sold.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Back in January, these were my top 5:

BCE
FUN
SU
XRE
BPF.UN

Now it is

CPG 
BCE
ZDV
FUN
AX.UN

Some nice growth with wonderful, wonderful distributions. :encouragement:


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

jcgd said:


> Obviously Apple could go anywhere from here, and one point in time doesn't mean much, but notice the euphoria in July and how quickly things can change? Even if temporary.
> 
> I only have significant US holdings at the moment. I've been having trouble finding as much information on Canadian stocks as I can on US stocks so I've been concentrating on where I feel most comfortable. The changes is currencies could burn me, but we will see. Well Fargo is my largest position by almost double. Visa just dropped out of the list because it really ran away on me so I took my original investment off the table.
> 
> ...


WFC 23%
NOV 14%
DTV 12%
DE 8.2%
IBM 8.1%

Visa was my fourth largest until a few weeks ago, it was my first ever double bagger and I sold off 1/3 of it. Seems it never makes the list because it runs up and up and I sell some off. I still own BK and SUP but sold out of COH. Got scared off... (it jumped shortly thereafter:hopelessness
The DE and IBM positions surprised me, I didn't know they were large positions however they are not much bigger than most of my positions.

Is it obvious that I'm a coat-tailer?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Sampson said:


> Jan 2013
> Cash 13.1%
> 
> SBUX 5.5%
> ...


Nov 2013
Cash - 17.8%

SBUX - 5.9%
GWO - 5.1%
PG - 4.1%
SU - 3.8%
KO - 3.1%


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Some good, some bad

TCK.B
SLF
MFC
HBM
Apple all around 5% and margin limit at 27% of total accounts


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

My top 5 holdings:

Ticker - Name - Total Capital Gain (Excluding Dividends)

ACQ - Autocanada, +591%
HWO - High Arctic Energy, +31%
FN - First National, +39%
CHW - Chesswood, +135%
HCG - Home Capital Group, +55%


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Doctrine, those are some massive returns. What's the time period?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

ACQ/CHW about 22 months, HWO, FN and HCG are all 6-8 month returns


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jcgd said:


> Doctrine, those are some massive returns. What's the time period?


doctrine is an excelent stock picker...  too bad I discovered his bloq just several month ago....

For us is not so easy to list top 5 holdings  2 biggest holding CM and INTC not in discount brokerage, but parts of ESP, grants and discounted share purchases.
In discount brokerages the biggest holdings (spread out between 6 different accounts):
RCI.B
BCE
XIU
PM
TD

Holding #6 practically equally spread between: jnj , cop , ry , bns


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

doctrine said:


> My top 5 holdings:
> 
> Ticker - Name - Total Capital Gain (Excluding Dividends)
> 
> ...


WOW. Nice work.


----------



## longinvest (Sep 12, 2012)

I made the transition to Vanguard's new ETFs.
ETF (TARGET)
VCN (25%)
VDU (25%)
VEE (25%)
VUN (25%)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

doctrine said:


> My top 5 holdings:
> 
> Ticker - Name - Total Capital Gain (Excluding Dividends)
> 
> ...


Impressive indeed! 

I'll definitely make time to read your blog! 

BBD.B 
DND
MFC
RY
POT


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> In discount brokerages the biggest holdings (spread out between 6 different accounts)


Just wondering about the reasons folks might have for holding multiple accounts?
We consolidated ours as much as possible a few years back (single RRSP's, TFSA's, RESP, Trading Acc - all at TDW) and find balancing and tracking much easier. 
We're aware that some go with multiple accounts to maintain CDIC coverage once a fixed income account exceeds $100k - but are there other strategic reasons to have multiple accounts?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Roughly in order

VTI
VCE
IVV
XBB
IJR


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Currently my largest stock holdings are:
BNS
CM
ENB
BYD
YHOO


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> Roughly in order
> 
> VTI
> VCE
> ...


IVV (S&P 500 large caps) + IJR (S&P 600 small caps) is very similar to VTI. Why hold all 3?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree on IVV and VTI, not so much with respect to IJR. IVV was a legacy holding that I just haven't changed over to VTI, but your definitely correct that it's pretty similar. Just not interested in paying the capital gains at this point. This big run up will end at some point and there will be a better time to switch it over. I hold IJR to increase my small cap tilt.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

scomac said:


> TMX Group (X-T) 5.1%
> Home Capital Group (HCG-T) 4.9%
> Alimentation Couche-Tard (ATD.B-T) 4.7%
> Barrick Gold (ABX-T) 3.9%
> CIBC (CM-T)/Coca-Cola (KO-N) 3.8%


Interesting to look back on this some 16 months later. TMX is gone to the buy-out about a year ago. Barrick was sold earlier this year to crystallize the tax loss and I haven't ventured back into that one. The others, I still own although I've been forced to trim a couple due to the run-up this year.


```
HCG-T   5.5%
ATD.B-T 5.0%
WAG-N   4.3%
CM-T    4.1%
ARX-T\
CTAS-Q  3.9%
GPC-N/
```
I've held all of these for quite some time with CM & HCG being purchased in 2008 as the longest standing names, while ARX and WAG were the most recent being bought in Sept. 2011. It's interesting to see how these things change over time with the ebb and flow of the markets. It wasn't all that long ago that I recall nearly half of my top ten were preferred shares as these seemed to rally first off the bottom and were subsequently sold as they moved back above par. It has been an interesting ride these past 12 years or so. Much has changed and I think that things have turned out better than expected looking back on those dark days! :encouragement:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Just wondering about the reasons folks might have for holding multiple accounts?
> We consolidated ours as much as possible a few years back (single RRSP's, TFSA's, RESP, Trading Acc - all at TDW) and find balancing and tracking much easier.
> We're aware that some go with multiple accounts to maintain CDIC coverage once a fixed income account exceeds $100k - but are there other strategic reasons to have multiple accounts?


Multiple accounts are: RRSP, SRRSP, 2 LIRAs (mine and my wife's), 2 TFSAs (mine and my wife's) ... as I have full trading authority, my wife doesn't even know (and doesn't want to know) what I trade on her accounts.
So if even we wanted, we coundn't consolidate those accounts... My wife has another RRSP , but it's in Solium and hold only CM (she is buying it every months with 50% discount)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i really only have 4 large holdings. Each constitutes 8-12% of portf. They are TD, BMO, RY, CPG, not necessarily in that order. In addition to owning these hi-dividend stocks i sell options heavily on these holdings.

after that, it's necessary to drop down to a bunch of smaller fry, none of which amount to more than 1-4% of portf.

i usually have 1-3 microcaps going. These are small, interesting entrepreneurial stories, for example Africa Oil (from 1.82 when i first bought it 20 months ago to 10.20 today - but AOI is still less than 2% of portf.)

the microcaps are more challenging to research, so it works out that i spend far more time following these edgy stocks & their fascinating stories than i ever do running the big, dull no-brainers along with all their pricey, reward-bearing option plays. In other words, 80% of the time is spent on 10% of the portfolio. I'm not sure if this is a problem or a blessing.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Impressive indeed!
> 
> I'll definitely make time to read your blog!


T.gal , definetely make you time 
Following doctrine's analysis I ended buying couple of months ago HWO and FN and they performing pretty good (both about 40% up).... though the best buy was LMT with 60% gain in several months and still LMT has yield almost 4% and P/E 15 - too bad didn't buy more....
was also considering HCG, liked everything except yield (you know that I like yield ), so skipped it 

P.S. Just took a look at my spreadsheet....the only stock that gained more than 100% in last couple of yesrs in my portfolio was PSX,


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> .
> 
> i usually have 1-3 microcaps going. These are small, interesting entrepreneurial stories, for example Africa Oil (from 1.82 when i first bought it 20 months ago to 10.20 today - but AOI is still less than 2% of portf.)
> 
> .


Just took for a first time look at AOI...and this is beyond my understanding...., how stock with negative earnings, huge P/B and no dividends (to atract income seekers) had so huge gain....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor it's an emerging company ... all resource explorers, emerging pharmas, etc are like this.

they earn nothing. They pay out nothing. Instead they consume new capital voraciously, in what's called the burn rate.

truly, for investors like gibor they are The Investments From Hell.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I enjoy seeing what everyone's current top 5 are. Mine have remained the same from Jan except when IPL had its flash crash I loaded up so it has bumped BMO from 5th.

BCE
RY
RCI.B
BNS
IPL

Doctrine....nice!
HP...Africa Oil?!...I'm too scared to even buy Suncor haha...I did OK with a few small caps though...Cargojet, Water Furnace Renewable Energy & Canada Bread hit it out of the park for me this year.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> I enjoy seeing what everyone's current top 5 are. Mine have remained the same from Jan except when IPL had its flash crash I loaded up so it has bumped BMO from 5th.
> 
> BCE
> RY
> ...


Eder, you top holding very close to mine, except IPL, I hold the biggest "tobacco" pipeline ?)

HP, playing in casino for me is less risky than to invest into stocks like Africa Oil


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> Multiple accounts are: RRSP, SRRSP, 2 LIRAs (mine and my wife's), 2 TFSAs (mine and my wife's)


Thanks for the clarification, very much like ours but no LIRA's yet. I misinterpreted that there were multiple accs of the same type.

Our top 5 individual stock holdings (from a total of 18 individual stocks, excluding prefs and a MF) are: TD, RY, BEI, BMO, ENB.
Not sure how much up they are from purchase price as that is secondary - together they pay ~$24k/yr in dividends and have yields of 6-8% on our cost (including dividend reinvestment). Once we need the income stream we'll turn the valve from DRIP to cash.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Thanks for the clarification, very much like ours but no LIRA's yet. I misinterpreted that there were multiple accs of the same type.
> 
> Our top 5 individual stock holdings (from a total of 18 individual stocks, excluding prefs and a MF) are: TD, RY, BEI, BMO, ENB.
> Not sure how much up they are from purchase price as that is secondary - together they pay ~$24k/yr in dividends and have yields of 6-8% on our cost (including dividend reinvestment). Once we need the income stream we'll turn the valve from DRIP to cash.


Nom no same type account  We have similar targets... price is less important that increased dividend stream.... we don't have yet 24K in dividends, but hopefully in couple of years will have... LIRAs we have from our previous companies (Locked in money can be transferred only into LIRA), our company got sold and should've move $$$ to LIRA and my wife changed jobs, so all her locked pension cash we moved to lIRA and bought different equities..
Wondering what prefs do you hold and why no telcos or US div aristocrats?


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

Dividend investor.
BNS
TD
PG
POT
COP
RTN

Thinking of trimming RTN but can't make up my mind. Up over 50% in 10 months.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Longwinston said:


> Dividend investor.
> BNS
> TD
> PG
> ...


Your top position are also sizeable positions in my portfolio, only except RTN , I bought LMT (mostly because of higher yield than RTN), LMT was also pretty good so fat....but not going to trim, as valuation of LMT amd also RTN are not overvalued with P/E around 15 and low payout....


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Just wondering about the reasons folks might have for holding multiple accounts?
> We consolidated ours as much as possible a few years back (single RRSP's, TFSA's, RESP, Trading Acc - all at TDW) and find balancing and tracking much easier.
> We're aware that some go with multiple accounts to maintain CDIC coverage once a fixed income account exceeds $100k - but are there other strategic reasons to have multiple accounts?


Not trusting the brokerage insurance for securities. Read up on how much they have as reserve and be scared.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

gibor said:


> Your top position are also sizeable positions in my portfolio, only except RTN , I bought LMT (mostly because of higher yield than RTN), LMT was also pretty good so fat....but not going to trim, as valuation of LMT amd also RTN are not overvalued with P/E around 15 and low payout....


Yes, I suspect the rest of my portfolio will be close to yours as well with JNJ, KO etc.
You are right, I will keep RTN. Thanks


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_to the mockers of AOI:_

this company is going to feed the pipeline
that will be built
to serve the Horn of africa

africa oil has arguably less risk
than the Keystone
or the Northern Gateway
which is why it's soared from $1.82 to $10.20

all this was evident in 2012
long before _Captain Philips_
if one took the trouble to look


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Eder said:


> 1. flash crash I loaded up so it has bumped BMO from 5th.
> 2. I'm too scared to even buy Suncor haha.


*1.* Well, there were many type crashes in 2012/2013 also, and how my BMO also got bumped to lower place this year.
*2.* Were you predicting Sunday's historic deal?  But I would not underestimate Saudi Arabia's response, ie: oil may not necessarily crash.

Keeping it simple, for the most part, indeed works wonders!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> truly, for investors like gibor they are The Investments From Hell.


Indeed! :biggrin:

But the truth of the matter is that those type of investments are not for everyone, and that is fine. 

Some were critical of the penny-stock investor that grew his TFSA to $300K, but he did it with just $20K [an amount that many investors have lost], and he said it was money that he could afford to lose. 

There are always lessons to learn from the success of others, but that does not mean you have to mirror what others do, for if you do and fail, it's not because of what you read.


----------



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

1. Cnr
2. Bce
3. Trp
4. Enb


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> Wondering what prefs do you hold and why no telcos or US div aristocrats?


We do have BCE, T and the usual US suspects, they just didn't make the top 5 in terms of mkt value.

Not a huge fan of the prefs since the dividends come in as cash and have to be redeployed at ~$21k/yr. The only exception is RY-P which DRIP's into RY common and has built up that holding quickly. That said, they have served to augment our fixed income side as rates have dropped. 
We primarily have rate or perp resets, always bought at IPO issue (TD-K, RY-P, EMA-E, CU-F) except for a few bought at distressed prices when the world was ending that have since recovered (WN-E, RON-A, GWO-M). Held outside of RRSP/TSFA's, so together they've provided a tax-efficient avg 5.5% dividend yield.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Were you predicting Sunday's historic deal?  But I would not underestimate Saudi Arabia's response, ie: oil may not necessarily crash.
> 
> Keeping it simple, for the most part, indeed works wonders!


T.gal, what today's historic deal are you talking about ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Held outside of RRSP/TSFA's, so together they've provided a tax-efficient avg 5.5% dividend yield.


Thanks for update 
I started looking at pref beginning of the year, but because we have only registered accounts and TFSAs, decided not to buy prefs for now....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> T.gal, what today's historic deal are you talking about ?


I was referring to the so called interim nuclear agreement between Iran & the P5+1 yesterday, and its [longer-term] effect on oil prices. As also mentioned, Saudi would probably not allow oil prices to collapse, or would they do the opposite to get back at Iran? Or is a war closer now? Take your pick. 

Petromatrix’s Jakob said:* “2014 is going to be the year of the double taper. You have to look forward to the tapering by the U.S. Fed, but also for the tapering of the sanctions on Iran.”*

You can see why Eder is/was afraid of SU.  

Oil stocks might make a top list in 2014; so much can happen until then.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I am wondering whether this US/Iran deal may be Phase-II of the _Petrodollar_.
Phase-I of the Petrodollar was the "deal" struck between the US and Saudi (+Kuwaitis) in the early 1970s on the acceptance of the USD as settlement for all international oil transactions, in exchange for cheap and assured supply of crude oil for decades to come.

Well...those decades have come and gone.

Now the US needs another partner to maintain the Petrodollar, which ensures that the USD stays as the currency of international settlement.

There are another aspect - part of the lifting of sanctions against Iran also opens up Iran's ability to acquire gold bullion in the open market.
China and Russia are now No. # 1 and #2 respectively in hoarders of gold.

The US _needs_ a countervailing hoarder of gold, pref. one dependent on the strength of the USD (unlike China and Russia).

A third aspect - both China and Russia have been aggressively securing their O&G supplies in the last 5 years in Africa and the Balkans, respectively.
Opening up the "third front" of Iran could be US's shot across the bow.

Either way, world peace and/or middle east peace is the last factor (if at all) in this deal.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Either way, world peace and/or middle east peace is the last factor (if at all) in this deal.


Could not agree more!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes..something is going on...Iran didn't just change it's spots...at any rate there is potentially a lot of cheap oil about to wash the market in the next 5 years.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

> Either way, world peace and/or middle east peace is the last factor (if at all) in this deal.


apparently, i need this explained to me ...

the deal with iran strikes me as a possible (i emphasize possible because i have concerns about how well it will actually be monitored and whether iran will game the agreement i hope obama, in his need for a win, hasn't overlooked something) way to _really_ avoid war in the middle east since without some kind of opening, we are headed slowly but surely down the path to war merely because we are making no progress toward peace

not to mention the right in the usa which is constantly beating the war drums (not that they or their children actually fight in any of these wars) and will eventually be in power again


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

Eder said:


> Yes..something is going on...Iran didn't just change it's spots...at any rate there is potentially a lot of cheap oil about to wash the market in the next 5 years.


They have a lot of reserves, but the infrastructure is dated and needs massive investment to bring it to market. The only significant impact will be to perceptions as far as the impact.

Politically the deal is a disaster for the west, but the impact to oil pricing will be minimal and short lived In my opinion.


----------



## JimmyAAA (Mar 28, 2011)

1) RY
2) CNR 
3) GSK
4) KMI
5) XIN

I hold a bit more CNR in my Employee account so it is probaly no. 1 actually, but I drain it frequently for other investments.


----------



## dBII (Mar 12, 2013)

Makes me think SNC Lavalin would be a good bet these days, opinions?



Longwinston said:


> They have a lot of reserves, but the infrastructure is dated and needs massive investment to bring it to market. The only significant impact will be to perceptions as far as the impact.
> 
> Politically the deal is a disaster for the west, but the impact to oil pricing will be minimal and short lived In my opinion.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, I think it is safe to say that BCE is a popular play on CMF.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

For sure, and most or any CDN bank.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

1) PPL
2) TRP
3) BNS
4) D&H
5) SAP

All of these we've held for a while, so their placement is due to appreciation.....e.g. currently up 232.43% on PPL, 161.96% on SAP and 152.49% on D&H


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Outstanding Nemo2.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> Outstanding Nemo2.


With our US holdings, (which are much smaller), we're up 131.28% with ADP, and 112.34% with GE.......(we're dividend people)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I figured as much, "dividend people". 

I'm sure I don't hold as many shares as you, across all accounts, but bought GE around $20 and been happy. Recently down quite a bit though.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> bought GE around $20 and been happy.


We grabbed ours Jul 01/09 @ $11.75.....thought it was a 'bargoon'.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Bargain to say the least....


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

This has been one of the most useful threads to me as you guys may see when I first in 2012 I had 23% of my holdings in FTS which paid me well for holding it for so long but I sold 10% off in Dec 2012 then the rest in spring 2013 and bought BNS and CM .I don't own any FTS now but seeing practically all of us are holding all the Canadian banks made me comfortable with my decision.This thread is also why I now own 21 stocks lol


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Usd
cdn
afl
nsc
jnj


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

marina628 said:


> This has been one of the most useful threads to me as you guys may see when I first in 2012 I had 23% of my holdings in FTS which paid me well for holding it for so long but I sold 10% off in Dec 2012 then the rest in spring 2013 and bought BNS and CM .I don't own any FTS now but seeing practically all of us are holding all the Canadian banks made me comfortable with my decision.This thread is also why I now own 21 stocks lol


Still holding FTS, and 7 CDN banks, and CDN pipelines, and CDN energy, and CDN telcos. About half of XIU holding actually. 

Agreed, great thread. Great to see what others hold but also not too surprising either given there are only a few dozen true blue-chips. 

Maybe another interesting thread to start at some point, the top-5 CDN small cap plays held by CMFers.


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

I only have 6 positions so I'll list them all

TRQ - (Unfortunately 40% - I had to double down during a recent rights offering. Its sitting 67% above the rights offering so hopefully it works out- I'll look to decrease this position over the next few months)
POT (25%)
BA (15%)
BDT(8%)
BCE (8%)
SAN(4%) - A personal favorite. I've been looking to get back into this one for months and finally did during the big Friday dip. I'll look to increase my position in this one over time.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

XBB / XSB 45%
XIC 11%
VTI 17%
VXUS 17%
XRE 5%

Remainder is cash. We also have some IBM stock and GIC's.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nemo2 said:


> 1) PPL
> 2) TRP
> 3) BNS
> 4) D&H
> ...


And a nice little jump on D&H today.......currently up 4.54% for the day. :encouragement:


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Funny how people don't bump a thread when they lose 4.54%. :biggrin:


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Cpg
tko
bbd.b
wja
rkn


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jon_Snow said:


> Funny how people don't bump a thread when they lose 4.54%. :biggrin:


A masochist I'm not. :chuncky:


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Magna International (MG) Avg price $50.97
Home Capital Group (HCG) Avg Price $52.50
EasyHome (EH) Avg price 12.04
Alaris (AD) Avg price 30.22
Crescent Point (CPG) Avg price 35.84

With the exception AD, they've been real nice.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

7 for good measures...

1. ACQ - AutoCanada
2. BCE - Bell
3. DHI - DR Horton
4. BPF.UN - Boston Pizza
5. SLF - Sun Life Insurance
6. V - Visa
7. MGA - Magna International

Followed by banks and telcos


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm only holding 6 right now so, i'll list all 6:
1.PZA
2.MFC
3.LIQ
4.T
5.BNS
6.CGX


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

Cam +16.43% ytd
xiu +7.78% ytd
zqq +4.17% ytd
slf +12.06% ytd


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Time to reopen this annual thread

There were lots of comments about oil a year ago. First time CPG is not in my top 5 but it's still close

BCE 6.8%
KO 5.7%
RCI.B 5.2%
POT 5.1%
FTS 4.8%


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Okay, I'll play.

CPG - #1 by a large margin and still happy about it.  
BCE
POT
FUN
AAPL


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well, since I had a really good day....

COS - 17%
AAPL- 14%
XEG - 13%
VALE- 12%
TCK.B-8%


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

AAPL
4 e-Series index funds
GOOG
(ok, that's six)


----------



## BCouto (Dec 13, 2014)

Twd
mfc
cos
nri
aar.un


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Wow, I thought I had some big positions (ie 17% COS)

NBD 9.8%
MX 8.9%
GE 6.4%
JNJ 5.3%
BBD.B 5.1%


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

My U.S. and International positions are covered by 3 ETFs (VUN, VDU, VEE), however my top 5 individual holdings are:

1) Toronto-Dominion Bank (TD)
2) Fortis (FTS)
3) Brookfield Asset Management (BAM.A)
4) Inter Pipeline (IPL)
5) Telus (T)

I have been very pleased with these 5 leading the way for me.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> Wow, I thought I had some big positions (ie 17% COS)


It's only 800 shares. Haven't reached big baller status yet...


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

Mawer balanced (50%)
cash (20%)
ENF, FTS, TD, BNS, HDB (HDFC bank) among top five individual holdings


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Sold Boeing, Diageo and Starbucks near their respective tops last Thursday, bought VTI near its bottom yesterday, so now it became the top holding:

VTI 
AAPL
XRE
XEF
IGT (gold bullion ETF; waiting for gold price to go up some more before selling half - and buying more VFV and XEF )

And "the usual suspects" in top 5 Canadian individual stocks:

BNS
TRP
BCE
CPG
POT


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Top holdings are telcos and tobacco  -> coach potato style .... 

BCE 4.4%
MO 4%
RCI.B 3.2%
PM 3.2%
TD 3%


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Top 5 holdings:

AAPL 10.0%
WBA (formerly WAG) 4.5%
PG 4.1%
MDT 3.5%
ACQ.to 3.5%

Honourable mention: T.to, V, SYY, DLR, MO


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

1) CU
2) CHW
3) COS (Thanks to today)
4) FTS
5) ENF

All at 4-5% of portfolio.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gimme_divies said:


> Top 5 holdings:
> 
> AAPL 10.0%
> WBA (formerly WAG) 4.5%
> ...


Looks like many have very big allocation to AAPL ... in my portfolio it's maybe at 10th place...
and Honourable mention  : PEP, ABBV, T:NYSE, RY


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Apple is around 2.8% of VTI so I guess it would be a top 10 holding for me too. VTI is 25% of my portfolio so Apple is 0.7% of my total holdings placing it 9th largest. Woohoo time to buy a new iPad and make some money! 

First place is Valeant Pharma since its the last company I hold individually plus its ranked 5th in XIC weighed holdings.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

m3s said:


> Time to reopen this annual thread
> 
> There were lots of comments about oil a year ago. First time CPG is not in my top 5 but it's still close
> 
> ...


Looks like I forgot to bump this thread last winter

JNJ 6.5%
BCE 5.0%
UN 4.7%
T 4.4%
BMO 4.3%

Runners up RY, FTS, ABBV

Looking to swap PFE in for UN (replacing ADRs with VGK)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

My top 10 holdings from largest to smallest weight are

Government of Canada bonds
GICs
MNT (gold bullion)
CEF.A (gold & silver bullion)
BRK.B
RY
CNR
BCE
FTS
SU


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

BCE 21%

rest of my crap 79%


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

VUN
VCN
XEF
ZRE
ZAG


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's my top 5 and % of equity holdings

Chemtrade Logistics CHE 9.6%
Interpipline IPL 7.6%
Extrendicare EXE 6.6%
LLoyd's Bank LYG 5.8%
Cameco CCO 5.4%

Canadian banks 14.8%

Cheers


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> Very interesting thread.
> 
> i dont know my percentages but my biggest holdings are:
> Transcanada pipeline
> ...


hmm i havent changed much from 2012

Transcanada pipeline

CP Rail
TD Bank
Royal Dutch Shell

Cliffs Natural Res.
Northview Apartments Reit

though my core holdings have been great in this downturn.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Bce - (50%)
cm
ry
ad
hcg
dh
bte
gei


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

CM
INTC
BCE
MO
RCI.B
TD


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

As of today, the top 5 equity holdings are:

VXUS - 7%
VCN - 5%
BNS - 5%
VTI - 5%
ZUT - 2%


We are heavily FI weighted, so there are also 9 GICs in excess
of 5% weighting. And cash has been growing as well and sits
at about 12% currently.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Top holding is cash at 33.53%

For stocks I have:

CNR 5.85%
POT 2.99%
Telus 2.88%
REI.UN 2.07%
HR.UN 1.79 %
EMA 1.66%
PUK 1.65%
DRG.UN 1.48%
BBL 1.00%
BT 0.97%
RIO 0.94%
and ofc this p-o-s ->TPH 0.17% (not worth selling at this point).

The rest is all in indexed equity products, mostly ETFs but some is in TD e-series.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Then, early 2015 report:



hboy43 said:


> NBD 9.8%
> MX 8.9%
> GE 6.4%
> JNJ 5.3%
> BBD.B 5.1%


Now:

MX 11.2%
TECK.B 9.3%
OSB (old symbol NBD) 9.0%
BBD.B 8.7%
ECA 8.3%


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

The largest by far is still cash but the top 5 in my non-reg are

BNS
CAR.UN
IGM
BPF.UN
DIV


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

A couple of years ago...then:

KO
JNJ
BMO
CM
PG

Now....
VTI
BMO
KO
XIU
ENB

I suspect in the future where I am trending to it will be....
VTI > 10% portfolio
XIU > 10% portfolio
20-30 various stocks ~up to 3% each.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> A couple of years ago...then:
> 
> KO
> JNJ
> ...


BMO has had a very good last 12 months. I sold at 95 but I had picked it up at around ~80.


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Cash - 11.1% (temporary, target is 5%-7%)
SBUX - 9.5%
CHP.UN - 8.0%
SRV.UN - 6.6%
LULU - 6.0%

Soon however I plan to consolidate 3 holdings (KO,PM,MO) into S&P500 index/etf - that will be 10%.


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

As of now...

TD - 9.1%
IPL - 9%
BEP.UN - 8.3%
BCE - 7.7%
JNJ - 6.6%


----------



## Agrivar (Jun 15, 2010)

Ry - 14.01%
enb - 11.45%
trp - 10.59%
slf - 8.27%
bmo - 7.43%


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

AAPL is my biggest by far. I'm holding through until earnings and will likely divest a big chunk of it by week's end.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

So far so good with these

Sunlife, Manulife, Interpipline, Cineplex, Teck resourses

Watching Teck closely though, too volatile and after earnings report in Feb may dump as it is all about Met coal prices


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Forgot to bump this longstanding thread in Jan

For 2018
JNJ 5.9%
MMM 5.4%
ABBV 5.4%
VWO 4.4%
RCI 4.1%

Runners up RY, BMO, VPL



m3s said:


> JNJ 6.5%
> BCE 5.0%
> UN 4.7%
> T 4.4%
> ...


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Mine are BNS 8%, CVE 6%, NYSE Pfizer 5%, OTEX 5%, HBC 5%


----------

